# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month October 2010

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your       photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of  the      month for October 2010! Please only enter a photo you own!  Please  also     tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo.  Artwork is  not     considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from  a photo -  please no     collages or modifications from the original  photo beyond  overall     color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic  touch-ups (e.g.  dust     removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## 1beataway

First submission! This is my Malaysian Leaf Frog, Megophrys Nasuta. He's been very photogenic lately.

----------


## lnaminneci

Very Nice, Elaine!   :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jace

*Elaine, I love that picture!  Absolutely gorgeous!*

*Here's another one of Yoki, Pacific Chorus Frog. *

----------


## JimO

One of my Pumilio San Cristobal morphs.

----------


## Alkaline8214

This is my RETF named Papi Chulo. Took this picture about 2 months ago. I absolutely love him.

----------



----------


## 1beataway

> This is my Red-Eyed Leaf Frog named Papi Chulo. Took this picture about 2 months ago. I absolutely love him.


That is a cute picture.

----------


## Alkaline8214

> That is a cute picture.


Ty  :Smile:

----------


## KennyDB

Prynohyas resinfictrix

----------


## Ebony

Wow!! Kenny. That is a beautiful photo.  :Big Applause:

----------


## Paul Rust

*Kenny,* 
*that is an absolutely beautiful Amazon Milk Frog. I am jealous!*

----------


## 1beataway

Great pic Kenny! Can you title it "1beataway's christmas gift"?

----------


## heinetonk

I challege with Banded Bull Frog (_Kaloula pulchra_) for this month.

----------


## John Clare

> I challege with Banded Bull Frog (_Kaloula pulchra_) for this month.


You want me to answer that challenge  :Smile:  ?

----------


## heinetonk

> You want me to answer that challenge  ?


Yes, he he he  :Big Grin:

----------


## JimO

That is a really cool looking frog!




> Prynohyas resinfictrix

----------


## lnaminneci

Kenny!  
I LOVE your picture of Prynohyas resinfictrix, Amazon Milk Frog! It makes me want to go out and get one!  Great Photo!    :Big Applause: 

~Lesley

----------


## 1beataway

> Kenny! 
> I LOVE your picture of Prynohyas resinfictrix, Amazon Milk Frog! It makes me want to go out and get one! Great Photo! 
> 
> ~Lesley


I agree with you.

----------


## lnaminneci

> I agree with you.


Oh, and by the way Elaine, I love your avatar picture!   :Big Grin:

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

hey guys nice avatar. 

the amazon milk frog is so adorable.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julia

Wow...some really great pictures this month...i dont know how I will chose a favorite!

----------


## lnaminneci

> Wow...some really great pictures this month...i dont know how I will chose a favorite!


I agree, Julia!   :Big Grin:

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

i agree with both of you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1beataway

It will be harder than last month.

You guys should submit some pics.

----------


## Eel Noob

lol hopefully my picture won't be listed as Kenny's like last time.

Hyla versicolor aka Gray treefrog

----------


## Cheza69

This is my first entry, My Whites Tree Frog called Bruce

----------


## Michael Novy

Not very good at computers but here goes. This is how to upload right? :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Rocko

My submission for the month: Trevor the White's Tree Frog

----------


## Tony

Mike, what are you feeding those things? Here is one of my boys:

----------


## Michael Novy

Steroid fed crickets.. lol.. 5/8" crickets that are gut loaded. I bet you had some issues getting that picture.. Man are they jumpy..

----------


## Tony

I have learned not to open their viv at night...  :EEK!:  Is she from Christina and Todd's group? Any luck with eggs yet?

----------


## Kurt

Two _annae_ photos in one month? What were the odds of that happening? Mike, that has to be the fattest _A. annae_ I have ever seen.

----------


## Tony

> Two _annae_ photos in one month? What were the odds of that happening?



I'll one-up myself next month...  :Big Grin:

----------


## calebrez

Here is one of my Female Red eyed tree frog and a male during their mating dance! And yes she is hanging upside down!  :Smile:

----------


## RikoAustria

Man there are a lot of great pictures! This is gonna be tough.

----------


## Crystal6

> Here is one of my Female Red eyed tree frog and a male during their mating dance! And yes she is hanging upside down!


 :EEK!:  It is like Dracula.  :Big Applause:

----------


## RikoAustria

> It is like Dracula.


More like....... Frogcula!

----------


## smashtoad

Young Phyllobates bicolor

----------


## Michael Novy

> I have learned not to open their viv at night...  Is she from Christina and Todd's group? Any luck with eggs yet?


Not gonna breed them just yet.. 

Here is one of my Female Red eyed tree frog and a male during their mating dance! And yes she is hanging upside down!  :Smile:  

I have a picture that is very simular.. Seems to be their thing or something..

Mike, that has to be the fattest _A. annae_ I have ever seen.

Now I'm insecure Kurt.. Does this frog make my butt look big..lol.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

"Its not the dress that makes you look fat, its the fat that makes you look fat" - Al Bundy

----------

